# Watership Down (2018)



## Xitheon (Jan 11, 2019)

I've watched three versions of Watership Down and read the book a few times, and I am slightly obsessed with the 2018 adaptation (BBC.) The animation wasn't spectacular but the scope and scale of the story, the characterisation and the pacing kept me hooked.

I'm not gonna lie, I have a huge crush on Bigwig.







Loved his East End London accent with that sexy West Indian twang. (I grew up in London and went to school with guys who talked like him.) The kinda guy who looks all rough and mean but is gentle and charming with the ladies.

The character Bluebell seemed to have been combined with (absent) Pipkin to make a cute lil' comic relief bunny. I utterly adored the little guy and his silly joking and teasing.

I'm slightly puzzled that people bitch about the inclusion of meaningful female characters which were either male or pushed to one side in the original story. Who gives a damn that Strawberry is a buck in the original? He was boring. I loved female Strawberry. And, oh, shock horror: Clover was made into a major character. *gasp* I'm being sarcastic, I think her role was interesting. Why are people being butthurt about her?

I got all excited when I recognised Peter Capaldi's voice, even if Kehaar looked a bit like a duck.











Thoughts?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 11, 2019)

I liked the new adaptation.   I agree the animation was a little off and sometimes too dark but the voice talent was amazing.  They cut the violence which really reduced the intensity of some of the scenes. 

Did you see the 1999 animated TV series?  That one expanded quite a bit on the story, introducing other warrens, making Silverweed a rival seer to Fiver, character gender changes, and a completely different final battle.


----------



## Kenna_the_sergal (Jan 11, 2019)

Honestly, I haven't read the book or watched any other versions before this one, but I LOVE THIS ADAPTATION. Now, if you're excuse me, I'm off to watch all the others and read the book....


----------

